# V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07



## Torskfisk (8. Oktober 2007)

Am 11.11.07 ist es mal wieder soweit,

der V. Pilk-Cup findet auf der MS Karoline statt#6

Und obwohl sehr begehrt sind immernoch ein paar Plätze frei!!!
Begleitet wird das Ganze von einem bekannten Hamburger Angelladen:m

wer also mitmöchte PN an mich oder sich direkt dort melden, liegt glaub ich im Osten von Hamburg


----------



## Nordlicht (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*

-------------


----------



## Torskfisk (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*

@ Nordlicht

Da weißt du mehr als ich, also im November soll noch alles klappen, gebucht ist jedenfalls! Und das würden die beiden nicht machen, ne Buchung annehmen und denn nicht mehr den Kutter haben!!!


----------



## Carptigers (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*

Warum sollte der verkauft werden , wenn er erst so viel Geld reingesteckt hat ???


----------



## djoerni (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Ich denke der Dampfer soll verkauft werden |kopfkrat



habe gerade mit claudia stengel telefoniert! alles quatsch! die karoline fährt nach wie vor und auch in zukunft mit und für heiko und claudia! frage mich wer immer solche vermutungen aufstellt... seltsam, seltsam sowas...#d


----------



## Nordlicht (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*

Wird aber wohl dann doch wieder nur´n böses Gerücht sein...sorry


----------



## Micky (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*



Torskfisk schrieb:


> Am 11.11.07 ist es mal wieder soweit,
> 
> der V. Pilk-Cup findet auf der MS Karoline statt#6
> 
> ...


 
Mein Platz ist z. B. frei geworden, ICH KANN LEIDER DOCH NICHT !!! #q


----------



## zanderman111 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*

Das nennt man wohl dumm gelaufen @Mickey....|bigeyes:q. Ich hoffe ja immer noch auf Antwort von Marcy, aber dann bin ich ......


*DABEI

*:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:​


----------



## Torskfisk (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*

Nachdem sich das Gerücht um den Verkauf ja in Luft aufgelöst hat, gibt es immernoch ein paar frei Plätze.......

also PN an mich ( wird aber erst nach dem 28.10 beantwortet, weil ich in DK die Fische ärgern will:vik

oder aber sich direkt mit besagtem Angelladen in Verbindung setzen:q näää Marcy


----------



## zanderman111 (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*

Das hat ja mal wieder super geklappert. Leutz ich bin 

*DABEI*​


----------



## KlickerHH (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*

Moin zusammen,

kann jemand sagen was der Spass kostet. Was alles im Preis enthalten???? Sonstiges Details, Abfahrt, Ankunft usw. Fährt er länger wegen des Angelns oder normale Zeit?
Fragen über Fragen. Wenn alles stimmt, wäre ich gern mit von der Partie.

Gruß
Klicker


----------



## zanderman111 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*

kriegst ne PN


----------



## dorschfinder (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*

Moin, moin
schickt mir das auch mal rüber. Interesse besteht schon
Gruß Dorschfinder


----------



## djoerni (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*

ich auch bidde!


----------



## zanderman111 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*

PN's sind raus #6


----------



## KlickerHH (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*

Moinsen, sagt doch mal an, wer alles am Start ist.

Danke und Gruß
Klicker


----------



## Torskfisk (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*

Dank etlicher Boardi`s ist die Tour jetzt komplett:vik:

Für alle die mitfahren noch ein Hinweis:

Eintreffen an Board bis spätestens 06:30 Uhr !!!!!!!!

Wenn alle da sind geht es LOOOOOOSSSSS,
aber spätestens um 07:00 Uhr legt die MS Karoline ab und es wird ein 10 Stunden Törn#6


----------



## KlickerHH (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*

Moin zusammen,
dann drück mal die Daumen, dass Petrus es gut mit uns meint.
Und, wenn es ihn gibt, auch der Anglergott. Und der der Autofahrer, damit wir ohne Panne ankommen. Und, dass die Ostsee bis dahin nicht leergefischt ist.Und, und und.....

Gibt es es eigentlich irgendwelche Regeln? Ich meine sowas wie nur einen Beifänger oder so?
Der Mogele fragte gestern, ob er seinen "Tannenbaum" nutzen kann. Is ja bald Weihnachten.....;-)

Freu mich auf einen netten und hoffentlich fischreichen Tag


----------



## zanderman111 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*

Moinsens,
die letzen Male konnten wir angeln wie wir wollten. Einzig die Plätze werden gelost und Mittags wird dann einmal durchgetauscht.


----------



## Torskfisk (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*

@zanderman111

Jupp, genauso machen wir datt, Angelart und Ausrüstung, inklusive Anzahl der Beifänger und Abstände sind frei wählbar............

@ KlickerHH

Ja mit Petrus sollten wir mal einen netten Plausch halten, damit er uns wohlgesonnen ist, was das Angeln angeht soll es wohl die letzten Tage besser geworden sein, jedenfalls auf der Karoline. Mogele kann gern seinen Tannenbaum mitbringen, nur wie fischt er den??? Nimmt er ne Blaufichte oder ne Nordmanntanne???


----------



## KlickerHH (1. November 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*

Moin Torsk,

ich hab keine Ahnung. Lassen wir uns überraschen, was sein Wald so hergibt.

Habe gerade die Webcam von Heiligenhafen an. Ich könnte ja jetzt schon los....
Mich interessiert brennend, wieviel Leutchen wir sind. Hoffentlich nicht zu viele,
sonst wir es eng....

Find ich gut, dass wir das nutzen können, was wir haben bzw. was wir in anderen Kisten finden....lach. Nur noch 9 x schlafen.

Gruss Klicker


----------



## KlickerHH (1. November 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*

Ich hab da gerade die Antwort von meinem Bruder bekommen

Zitat:

Mogele ist der einzige unter den Petri-Jüngern, der sich nicht auf die Auswahl, sondern auf das Ausmaß seiner Köder verläßt - die einzig wahre Technik ist das Schonungs-Angeln - der Ausdruck hat seinen Ursprung nicht im, wie vielfach angenommenen, schonenden Angeln, sondern in der Verwendung von Tannenschonungen als Köder (mit nur einem Weihnachtsbaum kann jeder). 
Gegen diese Form der Ein-Mann-Treibnetzfischerei, zu der man als Antriebsquelle mindestens eine Susi benötigt, haben sogar schon - wenn auch erfolglos - die holländischen und polnischen Engmaschen-Fischer vor dem EUGh geklagt...

Noch Fragen?????


----------



## KlickerHH (7. November 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*

Moinsen,

sagt mal, fahren wir überhaupt raus?
Es sind für kommenden Sonntag 6bft angesagt.

Gruss
Klicker


----------



## zanderman111 (7. November 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*

Das ist eine super Frage. Warten wir mal die nächsten Tage ab. Sicherheitshalber werde ich am Samstagabend Marcy noch mal kontaktieren. #c


----------



## KlickerHH (7. November 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*

Samstag sollte reichen. Wenn wir nicht fahren, gibt es dann einen Ersatztermin?
Da wir Nachwuchs erwarten, bleibt nicht viel Zeit.....


----------



## Marcel1409 (7. November 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*

Moin Jungz,

ich werde Samstag morgen mit Heiko tel. obs los geht... Wind hat ja schon wieder abgenommen. "Nur noch" NW 5 |rolleyes!!!

Spätestens um 12 Uhr am Samstag schreib ich rein was los ist, ok?!

Ersatztermin sieht wohl schwierig aus (dies Jahr), aber am 10.02.2008 gehts wieder los. 1ter Pilk-Cup `08 :m!!!


----------



## nemles (7. November 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*

Moin, Moin|wavey:

Hab mal so ein bisschen mit viel Interesse mitgelesen und
würde gerne einiges wissen:

Seid Ihr eine feste Truppe oder kann man(n) sich da einklinken:m?
Wie oft fahrt Ihr im Jahr raus #c?
Mietet Ihr den ganzen Dampfer oder muß man sich um die
Plätze kloppen?

Fragen über Fragen....Danke#t.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## KlickerHH (8. November 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*

Moinsen,

hab gerade nachgeguckt, es sind nur noch 3-4 bft angesagt für Sonnntag.
Wenn es sich jeden Tag um 1 bft reduziert, haben wir Sonntag einen fröhlichen Ententeich.
Das sind doch gute Aussichten. 

Gruss
Klicker


----------



## Micky (8. November 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*

Stellt Ech mal nicht so an. |rolleyes

Wer nicht kotzt angelt nicht am Limit... :q


----------



## Marco D. (8. November 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*

wie kann man testen ob eine rute multirollentauglich ist


----------



## Marco D. (8. November 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*

wolltemir demnächst eine zum leichten spinnfischen anlegen


----------



## djoerni (8. November 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*

so wie das im moment aussieht ist doch alles gut!


----------



## Marcel1409 (8. November 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*

@djörni

Bist du auch angemeldet???


----------



## djoerni (8. November 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*

ja! hatte dich angerufen! 3 personen auf winter!


----------



## Marcel1409 (8. November 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*

Alles Klar... Hatte *Djörni* nur nicht aufn Zettel !!!


----------



## djoerni (8. November 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*

kein thema nich#6


----------



## Torskfisk (9. November 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*

Mal was zum Mutmachen:

Vorhersagen für Sonntag

11.11.07.............................morgens.........................nachmittags

wetteronline.........................S 2.....................................NW 3-4

DW......................................NW 6..................................NW 6

Kachelmann...........................S 3....................................NW 3-4

wetter.com............................SO 3...................................NO 3

windfinder.de..........................S 1.....................................NW 3-4

auch wenn man es zur Zeit kaum glauben kann, ich find wir stimmen ab wer Recht behält..)))))


----------



## KlickerHH (9. November 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*

Yo Torsk,

lass ma fahren. Son büschen schaukeln is doch nicht schlimm.
Wenn DW als Einziger 6 bft angibt, dann wird es wohl auch so sein ;-)

Morgen wissen wir mehr, wenn Marcy was reingeschrieben hat.

Gruß
Klicker


----------



## Marcel1409 (9. November 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*

Jupp,

hab heute Mittag mit Heiko tel... und er meinte das es zu 95 % losgeht und der Wind langsam abnimmt.

Morgen um 14 Uhr schreib ich wat nun Sache ist!!!


----------



## djoerni (9. November 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*

der dw übertreibt doch immer ein bißchen. 
ich bin dafür, dass wir das wetter von wetteronline oder windfinder nehmen. und dazu sonne satt:m


----------



## Marcel1409 (10. November 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*

Moin Moin,

*es geht definitiv Morgen los *|laola:|laola:|laola:!!! Hab eben mit Heiko gesprochen und er ist heute schon raus... Er liegt vor Dahme und Fische sind auch da!!! Also bis morgen Früh (spätestens halb 7 Uhr)...


----------



## Torskfisk (10. November 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*

|jump:|jump:

Genau   *D A S*  wollte ich von dir lesen

SUPER:vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. November 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*

Dann mal viel Spaß Euch allen und dicke Fische!


----------



## Stutenandy (10. November 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*

Und vergesst nicht hier zu schreiben, wie es euch ergangen ist. Also viel Spaß und Petri an alle.


----------



## Dorschkönigin (10. November 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*

moin wünschw euch auch viel glück und petri!
währe auch gerne dabei gewesen aber die kleine hat morgen geburstag! wenn ist auch alles auf einmal


----------



## hornhechteutin (10. November 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*

Moin Moin ,
wünsche Euch viele schöne Leo´s , Heiko wird sie schon finden .
Beneide Euch richtig denn ich darf/muß mit meiner Frau nach Neumünster zu einer Kleintierbörse , Kanikel kaufen als wenn wir nicht genug Viehzeug haben :c:q

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Torskfisk (10. November 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*

Gräm dich nich Michi,
ich kenn da nen gutes Rezept für, Kaninchen mit Knobi und Rotwein........)))#6
Ich hoffe, dass ich dann Montag wieder meine Dorschrezepte ausprobieren darf:q


----------



## djoerni (11. November 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*

bis gleich...


----------



## Micky (11. November 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*

NA TOLL, eben klingelt das Telefon, FUSSBALL FÄLLT AUS #q

Wie gut, dass ich die Tour WEGEN FUSSBALL abgesagt habe :c


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. November 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*

Naaaaa ist der Kutter abgesoffen oder seit Ihr noch am Filetieren? :q


----------



## djoerni (11. November 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*

so wie versprochen der feucht fröhliche bericht. kurz und bündich...
mit ca. 32 anglern 53 fische. mehr war aufgrund des windes nicht zu machen. morgens ne geschmeidegide 3 wurde leider zu ner bummeligen 5-6, sodass wir auf staberhuk ausweichen mussten. alles in allem ne runde geschichte, nur das der fisch fehlte! digges lob an heiko der alles versucht hat aber mehr ging leider nicht!
das von mir.... der rest kommt von den aderen... gehe jetzt ins hoffentlich wohlverdiente bett...:vik:


----------



## KlickerHH (11. November 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*

War ein super Tag, mit ner guten Crew, gutem Essen, guter Gesellschaft und zuwenig Fisch. Claudia, Heiko und Frank haben sich richtig ins Zeug gelegt. Nochmal Dank an Claudia wegen der Ölhöse und der Ostfriesenkampfstiefel für meinen Bruder.

Special Thanks to Marcel für die Orga und die gute Laune


----------



## Karoline No.1 (15. November 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*

Hallo wir sind wieder da (dank Thomas )Es hat uns auch sehr viel spaß gemacht mit Euch rauszufahren auch wenn der Wettergott es mit uns nicht so gut gemeint hat.Leider wurden auch ,,nur´´53 Dorsche gefangen ,hoffe aber trozdem das es Euch gefallen hatt.Ich möchte alle Gerüchte (die im umlauf sind ) dementieren das wir unser Schiff verkaufen oder es verkaufen wollen (Liebes Nordlicht es wäre schön gewessen bevor du soetwas schreibst kontackt aufzunehmen aber beim nächsten mal ok)Klicker HH ist doch Ehrensache das mann(frau) hilft ,er sah aber auch gut darin aus .so nun verbleibe ich mit freundlichen Grüßen und Euch ein Dickes Petri Heil Euer Team von der MS,,KAROLINE´´


----------



## Quappenjäger (15. November 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*



Karoline No.1 schrieb:


> Hallo wir sind wieder da (dank Thomas )Es hat uns auch sehr viel spaß gemacht mit Euch rauszufahren auch wenn der Wettergott es mit uns nicht so gut gemeint hat.Leider wurden auch ,,nur´´53 Dorsche gefangen ,hoffe aber trozdem das es Euch gefallen hatt.Ich möchte alle Gerüchte (die im umlauf sind ) dementieren das wir unser Schiff verkaufen oder es verkaufen wollen (Liebes Nordlicht es wäre schön gewessen bevor du soetwas schreibst kontackt aufzunehmen aber beim nächsten mal ok)Klicker HH ist doch Ehrensache das mann(frau) hilft ,er sah aber auch gut darin aus .so nun verbleibe ich mit freundlichen Grüßen und Euch ein Dickes Petri Heil Euer Team von der MS,,KAROLINE´´


 
ja war eine klasse tour mit euch und komme auf jeden fall gerne wieder mit an bord!!!
grüße quappenjäger:m


----------



## Nordlicht (15. November 2007)

*AW: V. Pilk Cup auf der MS Karoline am 11.11.07*

@ Heiko
SORRY, aber es wurde in Burgstaaken am Hafen im "Buschfunk" getrommelt....wie vieles was sich später als FALSCH herausstellt #q
Beim nächsten mal frage ich dich wenn ich wieder was höre !
Aber denk auch dran...so lange die Leute über einen reden lebt man noch.


...übrigens kennen wir uns seit 1989 und haben so manches #g

sei nicht sauer.....


----------

